# Indoor pond update



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

The plants in the waterfall have grown quite large:








Silver aro, ~16" and thick:








Three of the "big guys":








Pictus's dorsal does not seem to be shrinking like it's supposed to:








The 6" "little guy":









-PK


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

wow, very nice. any full pond pix?


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

you should get a close up of the waterfall I wanna see it better it looks cool from the first pic


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

awesome....too bad the aro lost its green color but still beautiful. What kind of fish is the little guy??


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

nice pond man, awesome fish to


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

that is sooo sweet makes me want to build on myself








how many gallons is that??


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Still looking good man


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

beautful, what are the dimensions and capacity of the pond?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

do you not worry about fish jumping out, and how and what do you feed them.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Very sweet pond, nicely done.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

illnino said:


> do you not worry about fish jumping out, and how and what do you feed them.


 Lol, check out the pics more carefully....Boomer's like one of the most responsible keepers on here. He's got a net surrounding the pond.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

> What kind of fish is the little guy??


Uaru, it's a South American cichlid. A bit like a severum, but not quite.


> beautful, what are the dimensions and capacity of the pond?


Eight feet long, six feet wide, three and a half feet deep. ~750 gallons.


> do you not worry about fish jumping out


See the vertical bars in the first picture, the ones that split the shot into thirds? Those are frames with window screen, they're mounted on tracks on the frame and slide out for easy cleaning/feeding/whatever.


> and how and what do you feed them.


The aro, uaru, bichir, and big cats get shrimp, tilapia fillet (I need to feed more of that, it really brought out the green in the aro), freeze-dried krill, mealworms (improves yellows and golds) and crickets. The adonis pleco gets algae wafers.

Thank you for your compliments.

-PK


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Very impressive!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that uaru is nice







you putting any other cichlids in there? maybe some severums








all the other fish look great too


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats not a pond thats a lake


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

nice set up bro.. i love DIY's..

whats up with the filtration though? what do you have for mechanical?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

also, are you planning on adding a pleco? you are loaded with algae on that pond linner!! you could grow a couple monsters in there.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

awesome setup...what filtration are you running on that bad boy?


----------

